# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Billet de Blog

## GrandDI

Bonjour,

Je pense me trouver au bon endroit pour poser ma question. 
Je tiens  prciser que je me pose ma question car je n'ai pas trouv la rponse. Et je vous assure que j'ai cherch un peu partout. Mais faut croire pas assez  ::(: 

Est-ce que je pourrais avoir en quelques mots, la description et le but de faire un billet de blog ?

Une rponse simple me suffira  :;): 

Cordialement.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Developpez.com propose a ses membres un espace blog. C'est un espace de publication libre, tel que le serait un blog WordPress sur d'autres plateformes. Le but : vous avez votre espace. Si vous avez des trucs  partager, c'est peut tre le bon endroit. Si vous pensez que cela peut faire un article ou un tutoriel, n'hsitez pas en plus, de contacter les responsables de rubrique.

----------


## GrandDI

D'accord, c'est beaucoup plus clair, je vous en remercie !  :;):

----------

